# Moisturiser needed for super sensitive skin!



## yazerella (Jun 29, 2010)

Any suggestions?

My skin is SO sensitive it reacts to pretty much everything.

I've found a cleanser that I like (Garnier Pure Active) but it really dries out my skin and I need a moisturiser to go with it!

I've tried Clinique, Simple, Garnier Pure Active. Ahhhh!

Help


----------



## summerblue (Jun 29, 2010)

Dermatologists recommend Cetaphil & Cerave for sensitive skin.  Found at the good old drugstore & on sale often, too.  Cetaphil also have a facial cleanser.  I prefer the Cetaphil to the Cerave because I like it's texture better.  Full of fatty omegas.


----------



## n_c (Jun 29, 2010)

Look into Avene and La Roche Posay.


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 29, 2010)

I love Complex 15, available at drugstores.

Also, you say your cleanser is drying out your skin, perhaps if you switched to a gentler cleanser, your skin might feel more comfortable?


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 29, 2010)

Korres Wild rose moisturizer
Ole HEnriksen sheer transformation
Or 
Ole Henriksen Nuture me (for sensitive skin)

Both lines are all natural.

As for a cleanser, if you want to change, check out Ole's african red tea foaming cleanser. Very and moisturizing


----------



## bellaboomboom (Jun 29, 2010)

My skin is also super sensitive and my derm asked me to try La Roche-Posay "Toleriane."  And I LOVE IT!  I used to get it from her office but found it cheaper at dermstore.com.  I use it all the time.


----------



## Suzye829 (Jun 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *summerblue* 

 
_Dermatologists recommend Cetaphil & Cerave for sensitive skin.  Found at the good old drugstore & on sale often, too.  Cetaphil also have a facial cleanser.  I prefer the Cetaphil to the Cerave because I like it's texture better.  Full of fatty omegas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaboomboom* 

 
_My skin is also super sensitive and my derm asked me to try La Roche-Posay "Toleriane."  And I LOVE IT!  I used to get it from her office but found it cheaper at dermstore.com.  I use it all the time._

 
If you decide to go with either one, I've tried them both and both are great!  Obviously the Cetaphil is less expensive, but La Roche-Posay was offered at my dermatologist's office and you can always go there or to the drugstores for a sample before you buy it (in Canada at least).


----------



## kimmae17 (Jun 30, 2010)

i have CRAZY sensitive skin.  what has worked for me is, aveeno ultra calming spf 30 ( it doesnthave fragrance, when the spr 15 does)

or darphin Soothing creme.  they have a plain one, and one that has a slight green tint (the only natural looking green tint I have EVER used)


----------



## bis (Jun 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_Look into Avene and La Roche Posay._

 
Second that! I love their stuff and it did wonders for my skin!


----------



## yazerella (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm gonna go to the shops today and have a look at their La Roche Posay range - thank goodness we have that in the UK! I hate that sometimes the skincare ranges are so limited here.

Thank you!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jul 4, 2010)

I got a Toleraine moisturizer by La Roche-Posay today, and from first impressions it seems nice. *yazerella*, did you try it yet?


----------



## ruthless (Jul 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I love Complex 15, available at drugstores.

Also, you say your cleanser is drying out your skin, perhaps if you switched to a gentler cleanser, your skin might feel more comfortable?_

 
Agreed. Complex 15 and Cetaphil pretty much the standard in non irritating moisturizers


----------



## Kragey (Jul 6, 2010)

I have sensitive skin and use the Avon Nurtura nightly, right after I shower. My sensitive, acne-prone friend loves Cetaphil, but I find it a bit greasy on my skin.


----------



## Lebellabeauty (Jul 6, 2010)

I have sensitive skin and I've been using the Cetaphil Moisturizing Lotion and it I haven't had one problem with it. It's very light weight and fragrance free ( which is what a lot of people have a reaction to). I really like it, you should try it if you haven't already.


----------



## na294 (Jul 6, 2010)

I have to also chime in for Avene and La Roche Posay.  My skin is so sensitive that even everyones favorite Cetaphil was too much for me.  Avene is especially good for any redness that you may have!


----------



## yazerella (Jul 6, 2010)

I couldn't actually find any La Roche Posay when I went to Boots, so I ended up getting the Avene Skin Recovery Cream, and it's working alright so far! I'll have to try La Roche Posay when this one runs out. Or when my skin decides it doesn't like it, after all.

Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## na294 (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm sure you'll like the Avene!  Here in France its THE go to brand for super sensitive skin.  They also make a really nice full coverage concealer.


----------



## summerblue (Jul 7, 2010)

Yazerella, check out theskinstore.com, click on brands & then you'll see Avene, La Roche Posay & Atopalm (also a very soothing skincare line).  If you click on these brands you will pretty much see their full product range & each product has reviews so that should help you out.


----------



## Becksabec (Jul 9, 2010)

I have really sensitive skin, and the only thing I've been able to use is Cetaphil.


----------

